#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Strangest teacher you have worked with

## RangsitRiot

It would be hard to deny that Thailand attracts some mighty strange teachers to its shores. So out of interest, what the craziest, most eccentric or just quirky teacher you have ever come across? My example: lets just call him The Giant cos he was bloody massive. The Giant comes to his interview in traditional Thai dress which raised a few eyebrows to say the least. Still, he was hired and its important not to judge a book be its cover,right? Turns out the guy was an utter fruit cake. The same day as arriving he demanded that we all go to HIS welcome party. A few of us decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and went along. I arrived and he was shouting in the road and it looked like it was about to get nasty. I asked the apartment owner what had gone on. The Giant had tried to barfine the local noodle vendors teenage daughter. I made a quiet exit. Saturday comes along and the news soon comes that The Giant is drunk on campus demanding a date with a Thai teacher. Obviously this is completely normal behaviour so it was something of a terrible shock when he got fired. You would have thought that was it and he would leave the area, but he hung around for weeks. In that time the following amusing and troubling events occurred: he fell in the khlong, got run over by a song taew, got in a few fights with the locals, tried to barfine more locals, threatened to murder a co-worker and slept by the side of the khlong. In the end the police where called and they drove him to Bangkok and dumped him at the embassy. Still wonder what happened to that nutter!

----------


## chassamui

I had a science teacher, a young chap who was quite happy to jump up on a lab bench, curl up in the foetal position, and wiggle about to demonstrate the mating behaviour of fresh water crayfish.
Apologies if this anecdote is insufficiently salacious.  :Wink:

----------


## Ozcol

My mate and I used to let the tyres downon our maths - science teachers pushbike, after a couple of days he started bringing a pump , so we took the valves out. One day he told to one of the lads to go outside to get the strap, (leather about 1 and a half ins wide and 18 ins long) we all started laughing so he said " who wants to join him"  after all the boys and a couple of the girls stood up he backed down and went on trying to teach .
Cant work out why the prick neve liked us.

----------


## pseudolus

> It would be hard to deny that Thailand attracts some mighty strange teachers to its shores. So out of interest, what the craziest, most eccentric or just quirky teacher you have ever come across? My example: let’s just call him ‘The Giant’ cos he was bloody massive. The Giant comes to his interview in traditional Thai dress which raised a few eyebrows to say the least. Still, he was hired and it’s important not to judge a book be its cover,right? Turns out the guy was an utter fruit cake. The same day as arriving he demanded that we all go to HIS welcome party. A few of us decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and went along. I arrived and he was shouting in the road and it looked like it was about to get nasty. I asked the apartment owner what had gone on. The Giant had tried to barfine the local noodle vendor’s teenage daughter. I made a quiet exit. Saturday comes along and the news soon comes that The Giant is drunk on campus demanding a date with a Thai teacher. Obviously this is completely normal behaviour so it was something of a terrible shock when he got fired. You would have thought that was it and he would leave the area, but he hung around for weeks. In that time the following amusing and troubling events occurred: he fell in the khlong, got run over by a song taew, got in a few fights with the locals, tried to barfine more locals, threatened to murder a co-worker and slept by the side of the khlong. In the end the police where called and they drove him to Bangkok and dumped him at the embassy. Still wonder what happened to that nutter!


Go on - name him. We can then do a "this is your life" thread for him. 

At least what nationality was he?

----------


## RangsitRiot

> Go on - name him


I'm not AO, I don't do childish shit like that.




> At least what nationality was he?


From the land of the free

----------


## palexxxx

> It would be hard to deny that Thailand attracts some mighty strange teachers to its shores. So out of interest, what the craziest, most eccentric or just quirky teacher you have ever come across? My example: lets just call him The Giant cos he was bloody massive. The Giant comes to his interview in traditional Thai dress which raised a few eyebrows to say the least. Still, he was hired and its important not to judge a book be its cover,right? Turns out the guy was an utter fruit cake. The same day as arriving he demanded that we all go to HIS welcome party. A few of us decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and went along. I arrived and he was shouting in the road and it looked like it was about to get nasty. I asked the apartment owner what had gone on. The Giant had tried to barfine the local noodle vendors teenage daughter. I made a quiet exit. Saturday comes along and the news soon comes that The Giant is drunk on campus demanding a date with a Thai teacher. Obviously this is completely normal behaviour so it was something of a terrible shock when he got fired. You would have thought that was it and he would leave the area, but he hung around for weeks. In that time the following amusing and troubling events occurred: he fell in the khlong, got run over by a song taew, got in a few fights with the locals, tried to barfine more locals, threatened to murder a co-worker and slept by the side of the khlong. In the end the police where called and they drove him to Bangkok and dumped him at the embassy. Still wonder what happened to that nutter!



RR,  I would guess by the title of this thread that you are a teacher too.

I hope for the benefit of your students that you aren't an English teacher.

----------


## RangsitRiot

> I hope for the benefit of your students that you aren't an English teacher.


Tizzy. Why bother to proofread for a forum. Be everything that you can and don't get in a tizzy

----------


## kingwilly

> Why bother to proofread for a forum.


Why bother to proofread at all, eh ?

----------


## chassamui

> Why bother to proofread at all, eh ?


Why indeed. You never do willy.  :Wink:

----------


## fohk

Muslim colleagues washing their faces and feet in the sink next to me before call to prayer. Usually they have a separate deal for feet washing but some places don't so I found that to be filthy where I was recently.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> I hope for the benefit of your students that you aren't an English teacher.
> 
> 
> Tizzy. Why bother to proofread for a forum. Be everything that you can and don't get in a tizzy



I wasn't getting into a tizzy,  but obviously you did,  couldn't help yourself from redding me.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> I hope for the benefit of your students that you aren't an English teacher.
> 
> 
> Tizzy. Why bother to proofread for a forum. Be everything that you can and don't get in a tizzy


You would think a teacher would at least use paragraphs as a matter of course.

----------


## fohk

Give him a break he's breaking out of the teacher mindset. Next time Riot, don't capilatize.  :Smile:  Funny story.

----------


## RangsitRiot

> You would think a teacher would at least use paragraphs as a matter of course.


U wot m8?

----------


## keekwai

> Saturday comes along and the news soon comes that The Giant is drunk on campus demanding a date with a Thai teacher. Obviously this is completely normal behaviour so it was something of a terrible shock when he got fired.


Was his name "James" by any chance? He sounds just like this guy that started in a school in Chanthaburi a couple of years ago. Huge hulking guy. Naive as Hell. Was asking for phone numbers and email addresses of all the young Thai teachers and assistants. Did the same to just about every female stall vender around the school, including some birds in the post office and coffee shop near the school. He was fired for "lewd behaviour". The school's words...not mine.

I thought he was just "networking".  :tieme:

----------


## sjwilliams

I would say large cities in general attract eccentric teachers!

----------


## Latindancer

Cambodia has quite a few.

----------


## Topper

I've got a classic, though I don't know if it's so much "stupid" rather than "strange"

At the language center I work at on the weekend, there's a chap there that played Monopoly repeatedly in class, for the entire 3 hour class.  

His response to the boss: "Well, sometimes it takes three hours to play a game of Monopoly."

I also work with him at a school during the week.  One day, I walk in and notice that he's watching "True Blood" on his laptop in the staff room.  I asked him if he thinks its appropriate material to be watching at a school.  

His response: "There's no students in the room, so what does it matter?"  I didn't point out to him there's a devout female Muslim and several Buddhist female Thai teachers that also work in the office that might be offended by the porn/violence or that porn is technically illegal in Thailand. 

This year, our school had sports days on Dec 24th, 25th and 26th.  Needless to say, the teachers were encouraged to wear "sporty" dress, being reminded that Christmas is formal as the English department is managing the Christmas show.  

Dec 24th comes around and he's dressed like he's going fishing, ball cap, untucked old dress shirt and shorts with tennis shoes. 

Dec 25th, he comes to school the same way. Every other whitey and all of the FLD teachers are dressed up.  The boss (Thai) is so impressed by his attire and general stupidity that she puts him up front and center to judge one of the contests.

Dec 26th he comes dressed the same, though apparently someone said something to his boss as he decided to tuck in his shirt.  

Yes, he's still employed by the school and by the language center.  A first I thought I'd be helpful and point out where he's being stupid/unprofessional by now I just kick back and watch the show.

----------


## armstrong

> The boss (Thai) is so impressed by his attire and general stupidity that she puts him up front and center to judge one of the contests.






> he's still employed by the school


looks likes he's winning to me?

----------


## Topper

> looks likes he's winning to me?


Yes he is, but I'm guessing changes are a coming.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

DO IELTS examiners count?

Because pretty much all of them I worked with in China were 'off' in some or other way - the closet homo/pedo, the "lawyer"-turned examiner, the twat who wore a three piece suit to examining, the ex-copper from Oz, the 300kg grizzly bear-woman thing from the US that was at least 20 decibels higher than anyone else, the old geezer who dyed his hair orange, and myself of course (mostly I was just a moody cnt).

Made work interesting at times, bust mostly just painful.

Bailed on examining in China. Wonder if examiners across Asia are as fooked up?

----------


## pete

We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')

----------


## keekwai

> We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')


Did the students learn or get more experience listening/talking about sports? If so... he was teaching.

I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"

It's what gets the job done that counts... not "Open your grammar books at page 32"

 :Confused:

----------


## nidhogg

> We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')


Please, please tell me you are not a teacher...




> We had a teachers





> in stead of

----------


## keekwai

"We had a teachers"

He's either a school director or a student ...  :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by pete
> 
> 
> We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')
> 
> 
> Did the students learn or get more experience listening/talking about sports? If so... he was teaching.
> 
> I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"
> ...


Not entirely true, depends on the objectives of the lesson. It does not matter how great a lesson he/she delivered, if it had naught to do with the curriculum or the objectives then it was a waste of time.

----------


## keekwai

^ I guess we will never know....

Wanna buy a used boomerang? Good condition. Hardly used.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by pete
> 
> 
> We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')
> 
> 
> Did the students learn or get more experience listening/talking about sports? If so... he was teaching.
> 
> I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"
> ...




Dunno, my grubby Indian science teacher used to turn the tv on to the Aust Open so he could perv on Chris Everett and Gabriella Sabatini.

Didn't help us learn a jot.




Not that I'm complaining...

----------


## keekwai

^ Too right! I never complain when I don't learn anything... Ignorance is bliss!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Topper

> I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"


I used how to make a ham and cheese sandwich, for both an intro to programming AND English classes.

----------


## Gazza

> Originally Posted by pete
> 
> 
> We had a teachers who was very into sports, sometimes he would talk about some football match for an entire lesson in stead of teaching :')
> 
> 
> Please, please tell me you are not a teacher...
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he is a teacher but today is his day off.
 :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pete
> ...


That's understandable. Six days a week I converse/write 100% correctly ... but on Sundays I slip down to 60%. I think you're onto something there mate.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Wanna buy a used boomerang? Good condition. Hardly used.


Can you return it if it doesn't come back?...


Take your time...

----------


## keekwai

^ No...but YOU can return it.

Take even longer...

----------


## Necron99

> ^ Too right! I never complain when I don't learn anything... Ignorance is bliss!



I don't think anyone who got to watch Gabriella Sabatini in 8th form science complained.

----------


## Scottish Gary

When I lived in Nakhon Sawan there was a Canadian guy teaching English at a local language centre where my ex wife used to go.   This guy twitched so badly his whole body would start trembling. To stop it he would slap himself hard across the face and make a loud howling noise.   He later tried to become a monk up in Chiang Mai.  God only knows how the meditation went.

----------


## keekwai

^ Was this all the time? ... or just during a full moon?

----------


## palexxxx

> When I lived in Nakhon Sawan there was a Canadian guy teaching English at a local language centre where my ex wife used to go.   This guy twitched so badly his whole body would start trembling. To stop it he would slap himself hard across the face and make a loud howling noise.   He later tried to become a monk up in Chiang Mai.  God only knows how the meditation went.



Sounds like he had Tourettes.

----------


## wasabi

In the old days on here there were endless threads about teachers. Telfler  fights that went on for ages.
Where did they all go.

----------


## keekwai

Cambodia

----------


## Cujo

> In the old days on here there were endless threads about teachers. Telfler  fights that went on for ages.
> Where did they all go.


They went to Ajarn I supposed.
They probably realized this isn't a teachers forum.

----------


## keekwai

Neither is Ajarn ... these days ...

----------


## armstrong

> I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"


imperative verbs, instruction writing, time connectives.   lots can be made from that.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> I heard of one guy who who based an entire lesson on "How to make an omelet"
> 
> 
> imperative verbs, instruction writing, time connectives.   lots can be made from that.


Possibly even spelling.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Topper

Was with some friends with whom I had worked with and they told me the school had employed a teacher that like to prowl downtown wearing a mankini.

----------


## Umbuku

Has to be the lanky Brit who arrived believing he would be living in a grass hut in a village communing with nature. He took the doors off his provided teachers apartment and spent his off hours barefoot in a sarong tending to the potted palm trees he filled his room with. He was finally dismissed after he trapped a small king cobra and kept it in his bathroom as a pet.

----------


## kingwilly

pics, or it never happened.

----------


## BobR

The worst teacher (Thai) I had to deal with borrowed the school's computer that was assigned to me out of my classroom during summer vacation (without asking).  The Thai teachers work during the summer, I take it off without pay. 

When I got it back it was full of porn that was so gross it even shocked me after 20 years as a cop.  First I was angry, then I was scared, thought it might be some kind of set up.  

I called one of the female teachers I knew well, liked and trusted into the classroom, showed it to her and asked her what to do.  She told me to get rid of it, and that this teacher had a history of similar prior problems that the school was already aware of.    I formatted the hard drive immediately, and re-installed Windows.  Never heard any more about it, this clown recently retired.

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by armstrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by keekwai
> ...


Wow..an aversion to alternative omelet spelling. I gave up went with the yank spelling ages ago. :kma:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by armstrong
> ...


It looked funny to me.  I did go and read up, and "omelet" and "omelette" are both acceptable, although "omelette" is the more common (interestingly my computer picks up "omelet" as a wrong spelling).

Still comparative spelling is a mine field.  "color" still looks bloody weird to me, and I always use the correct spelling "colour"
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

I usually don't post on this sub-forum, (because it's totally a different color) but...

Coincidentally, or not.

Tonight sitting Soi side swilling beer Leo on tap, a foreign guy walks up. 

Now dollars to durian I knew he was either gonna ask where was the shit restaurant Cabbages and Condoms is OR where freelance bar The Den is. I mean that's all that's on the Soi I live on other than indian owned GIANT apartments which could house a small thai village.

No, instead he regales us (as in me and the thaiz I'm sitting in-n-amongst) with a tale of how he teaches engrish here. How he's living the dream on 1000 US dollars a month blah-blah-blah.

Now this guy had such a thick French accent, that even when I was watching his mouth, I could barely understand a word he was saying.

If that is who's teachin' to these people, no wonder they suck at engrish.

It made me remember why I always say, "fuck the french"; especially the gurlz with that long armpit hair!   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Not worked with any teachers in Thailand but met a couple.

The first one I met got married to a women half his age at the same office as the wife and I on the same day.

His first words where "watch those two coppers over there waiting to fine people for dropping cig butts on the floor" outside the registry office.

He invited us to celebrate are weddings at his bar that night. 

That evening we caught a taxi to the address it was on Soi4!!!

He told me his life story in 10 minutes about working with 18 year old female students all day and coming back to his bar and 25 year old wife. He was ex-forces as well.

Why this guy got married was beyond me.

He proudly boasted all his retirement/ wp/non o visas in his passport, then proceeded to throw up on the pool table, this was a common occurance according to his nearest and dearest.

----------


## Storekeeper

I only taught for two years and have been trying to figure out if any of them were strange:

* One dude claimed to like to lick the bum of gogo girls before sticking in a rose. Other teachers claimed to have seen him do this.

Have no pictures so I guess it never really happened.

----------


## Topper

> Was with some friends with whom I had worked with and they told me the school had employed a teacher that like to prowl downtown wearing a mankini.


Here's the pic...

----------


## raycarey

> also work with him at a school during the week.  One day, I walk in and notice that he's watching "True Blood" on his  laptop in the staff room. I asked him if he thinks its appropriate  material to be watching at a school. 
> His response: "There's no students in the room, so what does it matter?"  I didn't point out to him there's a devout female Muslim and several  Buddhist female Thai teachers that also work in the office that might be  offended by the porn/violence or that porn is technically illegal in  Thailand.


_True Blood_ isn't porn.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

it's a (silly) TV show about vampires that was on HBO a few years back.  you can debate the appropriateness of watching it in a school/workplace i suppose, but try to reduce the hyperbole.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by CSFFan
> 
> Was with some friends with whom I had worked with and they told me the school had employed a teacher that like to prowl downtown wearing a mankini.
> 
> 
> Here's the pic...


That looks a lot like Scampy.

----------


## Topper

Ray, google "True Blood Sex Scenes" and see if any of that is appropriate in any context in any school.....

----------


## raycarey

as i posted....




> you can debate the appropriateness of watching it in a school/workplace i suppose, but try to reduce the hyperbole


it's not porn....not even remotely.

get a grip.  are you some sort of religious nutter?

----------


## Topper

> get a grip. are you some sort of religious nutter?


Yep, that's me.  I'm a religious freak.  That's why I'm against teachers watching simulated sex on their computers in a staffroom at school.  

I know it's old fashioned standards and that there's people like you that support teachers watching soft core porn while at work.  I'll try and be more broad minded like you.

----------


## wasabi

True Blood , that is definitely hard core porn, thank God you saved this other teachers arse by deleting this filthy content, and thank God the cops didn't catch you with a copy.
Oh, The Lord , lives and takes care of us, praise Him.

----------


## cyrille

> Still comparative spelling is a *mine field.*


minefield

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> Still comparative spelling is a *mine field.*
> 
> 
> minefield


Point to cyrille.

----------


## tentoesup

Answer:
_All_ of them!

----------


## scottyroo

Well this character here takes some beating .Must have passed out as leading broom pusher somewhere and made his way here.

Now if this person is indicative of an English teacher here in Thailand we can fully  understand why the  average Thai is shy to speak English.

Listen to the  narration, read the passage made by the ''teacher.'  What a fiasco, no wonder teachers here have so many hoops to jump through and still Thai students struggle with their English. 

Now if this person is indicative of an English teacher here in Thailand we can fully  understand why the  average Thai is shy to speak English.

*


*
Published on May 3, 2015
Module is for you tolisten to an nativeEnglish person from England.
It helps you to understand the sounds correctly and with different sentences.This module is the phrasal verb Break.
If you want to have a copy of my C.Ds you can e.mail me on ********@gmail.com. plus i also make videos for other peopleandproofreading as well please listen and let me know with your comments.

Also, note the spelling of ''before'' at the 4.10 mark in the clip. Note at 5.18 passage number 8, the question that ends with a full stop when a question mark should have been used.

Also look at the request made for employment by this character.

http://www.teachingt....t-kevin-booth/

----------


## cyrille

It's one idiot.

Why on earth would it be 'indicative' of anything?

There will be an idiot or more from your profession on YouTube too
Btw - because you can watch it on your computer that doesn't actually mean he works where you reside, sharp chap.  :Wink:

----------


## scottyroo

Cyrille.

He works at our local school, hence the clip demonstrates the fact that  he is part of a flawed system.

Thankfully our children do not attend that school the only one left of school age is now in vocational school, or tech as we used to call such establishments in my young days.

So be a good fellow and think before you type your next critique.

----------


## cyrille

Well, you might have actually mentioned he works at your local school.
You also somewhat oddly typed one sentence twice, the latter part of your post has been copy pasted from ajarn and your link doesn't work.


Apart from that....good job.  :Smile:

----------


## scottyroo

I am no expert in the cyber world cyrille ,sorry if I was a trifle abrasive to you and yes I was directed to the  ajarn site by my son who saw the clip.

I feel that people like the teacher concerned  should be exposed for what they are not. I.E. teachers.

Con men and con women, failures in other countries who come here and then repeat their actions all over again

----------


## Bettyboo

Scott, 90% of the textbooks from Cambridge, Oxford, Longman, etc, are virtually identical to that; written by professors in English, Education and Linguistics. I kid you not...

----------


## fortesquesmythebrown

Having listened to the monotonous droning of  a village idiot who poses as  a teacher and then read that which he wrote, it proves yet again that really Thailand is the refuge of the sexpat dross of the world.

The sad part  is that those decent teachers who are here are judged by the yardstick of the Kevin character.

----------


## cyrille

Only by insecure idiots desperate to put someone down.

Water off a duck's back.

----------


## charleyboy

Break out off?

WTF!

----------


## charleyboy

> peopleandproofreading as well


befroe moving abroad!

----------


## hallelujah

> Scott, 90% of the textbooks from Cambridge, Oxford, Longman, etc, are virtually identical to that.


No they're not.

----------


## cyrille

Agreed - he's talking complete nonsense I'm afraid.

----------


## fred flintstone

> The sad part  is that those decent teachers who are here are judged by the yardstick of the Kevin character.


 Whoever you're referring to as judging the teacher's by Kevin's example need to step back and look at the full picture. 

I'd say the true yardstick is the Thai education system not the nutters they employ.

----------


## angsta

I only worked in Bangkok for around 15 months but during the year I spent working at a girls school near the KSR we had almost 50 teachers pass through the doors due to the moron in charge hiring people who were unable to provide documentation and also hiring our fair share of lunatics. 

One of the teachers who we will call FU, he had a rather unhealthy obsession with spending time with 14 year old female students outside of school hours. He also advertised on some couch surfing website but he didn't actually have a couch for anyone to sleep on. He would get random women back to his place and break the news to them where they had the choice to share his bed or leave. Cool guy. When a photo of him and one of his victims was used as a screensaver on a shared computer in the staff room he lost his shit and attempted to get everyone sacked...for using a photo taken from social media as a screensaver. He wasn't very successful. He was known around the faculty as the couch rapist. Hi U Fuck!! Last seen in On Nut. Turkey do supply some amazing teachers. 

Then we have William. William was a man on the edge. William told everyone he was a real teacher with qualifications and everything. He was from Alabama and loved people of color. This love was only magnified when his Thai wife left him for a Nigerian and took their chicken based food business with her. William wasn't a happy man and apparently assaulted a number of female students before being asked to leave before the police became involved. It turns out that perhaps William wasn't a real teacher but a man on the run from a meth production charge in the states. Off he went to China to teach adults for large amounts of cash but for some unexplained reason this didn't work out so he moved to Phnom Penh. William was found dead in the street a year later after being killed and his body hidden under a sheet.   

Coming up. Fantasy Jason and Sato Ben.

----------

